# Chunky? or any trad. shooter.



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I bought a Pearson jet recurve to start practicing trad. shooting before I recv. my Bob Lee, did'nt pay much for it, just something to get my form down, it's about 40-45lb. pull, 28" or so draw, big question is WHAT arrows do I purchase to practice with., I assume I need to go to a bow shop to buy em', I buy my arrows for my compound at G-mtn. in Sugarland, but they do not carry feather fletched arrows. help me here!

thanks :walkingsm


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I only shoot cedar, feather fletched arrows in my Longbow. Simular to a compound you will want arrows that are splined correctly for your bow. You don't ones over or under splined because they cause you problems. I build all my own arrows, but there are a number of places that sale them. I generally get all my supplies from 3 Rivers Archery as they always do me right and they have fully fletched arrows for sale as well here is their link. http://www.3riversarchery.com/

If you want some really custom arrows, something speical for just you, you might want to think about starting to build your own. Here is a link to the last set of arrows I built. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218798


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

Leemo my friend,

Yes you need to get some arrows spind for you weight bow. There are a couple of things you can do.

You can get them done and sent to you mail order which is easy but costs slightly more. There are a number of places that do this. Kustom King and Three Rivers come to mind right away, but there are others. A friend of mine just got some from a place called Keystone Country Store. I have bought 7 or 8 dozens shafts from them, but I flech them myself.

Make sure you get carbon, don't let anyone talk you into wood when you are learning. You need arrows as perfect as possible so that you see how you are doing. Don't need another variable.

You can also flech them yourself, jigs run between 20 and 80 bucks I think. I use a Bitzenburger with I think is the best, but they all work. Jojan, Arizona E-Z flech, etc

I would flech them for you, but I know it is a haul between us. If it turns out that it is getting close to hunting season and everyone has a big wait, and you get desperate....just get the shafts and I can do the labor. I have a cut off saw and jig, and even some feathers (but not many color choices).


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

http://www.3riversarchery.com/

Check these guys out! They should be able to help you!

Bountyhunter and chunky beat me to it!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Bounty,Chunky, Spoon,...........thanks for the info, I'll get something "lined" out, now, if I could just get my wife to shoot a bow, I'd be set!, told her last night at dinner I found her a nice bow if she wanted to try, her reply, "that's way to serious hunting for me, I've seen how you act, aint' happening!" oh well, I got my son,brother and nephew hooked anyway, thanks again for the help!


just thought of something, that "Paleguy" fletches arrows...........hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

:smile:

The guys at Santa Fe Archery whipped up the last arrows I got. Feather fletched cedar; I went with screwin inserts. I think they did good work. 

Samples from two sets cut and splined for a couple of my longbows.


----------

